# Brooks Brothers vs. 346



## collegeprof

I recently purchased a Brooks Brothers 346 Stretch suit (97% wool, 3% lycra) with flat front pants for $280 (regular $360). I know that the 346 line is typically made in different places, etc., but my question is whether the FABRIC used for the stretch suit is comparable to that of the Brooks 
Brothers Brooksease line. I've seen this discussed a bit on this forum and elsewhere, but have seen no defnitive answer. Basically, before I take the tags off, I want to make sure I have not purchased an inferior quality suit. 

Also, I obviously know that you get what you pay for; my question is whether the 346 line is a good value for what you are paying.

Your thoughts would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## lee_44106

I'm a fan of picking up good bargains online and in retail stores, so outright I would say $280 for a 346 suit is not a good deal. However, I know my measurements and can afford to wait for a good bargain. If the suit fits you well, if you are hesitant about buying an unseen suit over the internet, or if there is a lack of hig-end mens stores in your area, then you did OK. How often are you wearing the suit?


----------



## collegeprof

*Reply*

I will be wearing the suit only about 5-8 times per year. Not heavy use.

There are no high-end stores in my area, and as you said, I am leery of buying a suit online sight unseen.


----------



## pengjr

*346 v. Brookease*

I have several Brookease suits and one 346. I find them to be comparable in terms of material and construction.


----------



## smr

Brooksease is 1/2 canvas construction. Not sure about newer 346 suits. At one time, they were fully fused, but I know that they have been trying to make improvements to the 346 line, in general. In terms of the fabric, my one Brooksease, which I use when I travel, is 100% wool--no lycra.


----------



## pengjr

*My 346*

My 346 appears to be 1/2 canvass.


----------



## Buffalo

The 346, sold only in outlets, is fully fused and not 100% wool. They are not the best quality but serviceable. For $280 you can probably do better on STP etc. The Brooksease are super 100, made by Southwick and are 1/2 canvassed. They are of much better quality construction and materials than the 346.


----------



## cdavant

Sold only in outlets? Well, yes and no. A lot of Brooks Bros. sold on eBay is 346 by the folks who haunt the real factory outlet in eastern North Carolina and snap up all the real deals for resale. I was checking out the BB outlet store outside of Ft. Meyers a few weeks ago and noticed the prices were about twice or more the typical "Buy It Now" eBay price. If you're sure of your size, eBay is often the way to go.


----------



## Buffalo

Brooks' 346 line is manufactured for their outlet stores, not sold in their retail establishments at all.


----------



## lee_44106

I always thought the 346 line is sold in outlets only. The suits I've seen are fully fused. Collegprof said he's wearing the suit only 5-8 times a year. I think the most important aspect is to make sure the suit fits as well as possible. With so little wear, even a fused suit should last 5 years with attention to proper care.


----------



## patbrady2005

I have a 346 suit, blazer and 2 sportcoats. The suit I picked up for 190.00 and the sportcoats were around 125.00 each, all bought on "sale". They often have 25% off sales. The shirts are of poor quality, Lands End is probably a better choice.

While I realize the suit is not the highest quality, I think that for someone who rarely wears one like me (a few times a year at most) and who doesn't have the time or the knowledge to bargain-hunt on Ebay or otherwise they are a decent deal. 

The sportcoats I think are a better value, I'm very happy with them. The blazer I bought is certainly way better than any other 125.00 blazer I have seen at dept. stores and the like.

I think that you could do a lot worse but proper fit as always is the key.

The 346 line is outlet "exclusive", for lack of a better term.


----------



## smr

Don't they now also sell the 346 line in their new "346" retail stores?


----------



## patbrady2005

smr said:


> Don't they now also sell the 346 line in their new "346" retail stores?


I think I did hear something about that, now that you mention it. I do know that they don't sell the 346 line in regular stores or online.


----------



## collegeprof

*Thanks*

Thanks for all of your comments. I have decided to see if I can find a BB (or other nicer) suit before I next need to wear one rather than 346. If anybody has any suggestions in the (admittedly wide) $300-600 range, I'd be interested in hearing them. I plan on buying a basic navy two-button.


----------



## Nice Nice

*Vintage 346?*

I just purchased this bad boy on the 'Bay:

Can anyone tell me anything about it? It looks like a pretty nice sack, Made in the U.S.A., but under the "346" moniker.

Was 346 a decent line at one point?


----------



## PJC in NoVa

Nice Nice said:


> I just purchased this bad boy on the 'Bay:
> 
> Can anyone tell me anything about it? It looks like a pretty nice sack, Made in the U.S.A., but under the "346" moniker.
> 
> Was 346 a decent line at one point?


It's definitely an older suit, as it has that smaller BB label sited at the back of the neck below the collar, and not the larger label inside the left chest pocket.

BB's custom of skipping the pocket label and using that small strip label up where it could never be seen while the coat was being worn was a distinctive practice that the chain dropped more than a decade ago, IIRC. I think they abandoned it during the Marks & Spencer era in the 90s, and del Vecchio has retained the more conventional practice of sewing a largish label on the inside left breast pocket.

As best I can recollect, even made-in-the-USA 346 was an "introductory" line, sort of a successor to the older "Brooksgate" range of suits priced lower as a "gateway" (hence the name) to BB wares for recent grads, junior-exec types, and so on.


----------

